# Deputy Sheriff David Wargo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*David Wargo*

Maricopa County Sheriff's Office, Arizona

End of Watch: Tuesday, May 1, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 39
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 5/23/2003
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Sentenced to 15 years

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Deputy Sheriff David Wargo succumbed to severe head injuries sustained nine years earlier when he was dragged by a vehicle in a supermarket parking lot at the intersection of 83rd Avenue and Camelback Road.

Deputy Wargo was working an off duty detail at the supermarket when he encountered a man parking in a prohibited area and instructed him to move. The subject attempted to flee the scene while Deputy Wargo held onto the truck. The driver reached speeds of up to 50 mph before Deputy Wargo fell from the truck and struck his head on the pavement.

He suffered severe head injuries as a result and was left in a vegetative state until passing away nine years later.

The driver of the vehicle was convicted of several charges after the initial incident and sentenced to 15 years in prison.

Deputy Wargo is survived by his wife and three children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Joe Arpaio
Maricopa County Sheriff's Office
100 West Washington
Suite 1900
Phoenix, AZ 85003

Phone: (602) 876-1000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21236-deputy-sheriff-david-wargo#ixzz1tuuTA9KU​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Deputy.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Wargo


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Stan Indursky (May 6, 2012)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

RIP Deputy Sheriff Wargo


----------

